# Wheaties license plates



## Sulley (Sep 4, 2012)

I just picked up this bicycle plate for my 53 Jc Higgins, what is the deal with these plates, i know they werent inside Wheaties boxes were they. Sulley


----------



## MagicRat (Sep 4, 2012)

Im gonna guess that thats not a Wheaties Plate...That looks like a real one.

Of course they came in the box.

I got a N.J. plate! 

(my worthless opinion)


----------



## vincev (Sep 4, 2012)

Sully,I think that is a Wheaties plate.The plates I have gathered that are real usually have a town on them or a city.I do not think any state ever offered a statewide plate.That was usually a city or town thing.The Wheaties plates covered a whole state not a town or city.I'm not the plate expert so dont take my info to the bank.


----------



## Sulley (Sep 4, 2012)

So if they came in the wheaties box there was a chance you would get one from any state ???, i was told that this plate is a wheaties plate. Thanks  Sulley


----------



## MagicRat (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey Sul',What is the measurements on that plate?

My Wheaties plates are about 4 3/4"x2"

My 2 favorites I got hanging on the wall.

N.J. SSS-7

OR. RUN-440 (YES Im a MOPAR MAN!)

Granpa may be right.


Now Im waiting for Boris to chime in...(heh)


----------



## Sulley (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes that is the size of mine to, in the case of mine being a 1953 would it have been 1953 when these were put out. Sulley


----------



## bricycle (Sep 4, 2012)

Early into the bike bug, I bought a plate thinking it was a actual plate...it was only a cereal plate...buyer beware.


----------



## MagicRat (Sep 4, 2012)

Buck Wheaties

HEH!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XDnuQx1yP4


----------



## Sulley (Sep 4, 2012)

I have no problem with it being a Wheaties plate i just wanted to know more about them, im good with the plate i have. Sulley   PS  i found this.

Quote"  In 1953 General Mills produced four different series of miniature license plates that came as premiums in boxes of Wheaties Cereal. You could also mail in $0.25 and a box top for an envelope with 10-12 plates from one of the series. The Washington DC and Maharajah plates were bonus plates that you could only get in the cereal boxes. This license plate collection was one of the first, and most successful, premiums used to boost cereal sales and these license plates reportedly led to a nationwide 50% increase in Wheaties sales.

Sets: 
> The 48 plate Continental United States set (without Alaska & Hawaii which were not yet states & Washington D.C.). These were divided into 12 plate sets of the Eastern U.S., Southern U.S., Midwest U.S. & Western U.S..
> The 10 plate Territories & Possessions Set (Maharajah, Hawaii, Alaska, Virgin Islands, Guam, "Italy-Military", (Panama) Canal Zone, Philippines, The Dominican Republic & The District of Columbia)
> The 12 plate Canada Set (Northwest Territories, Yukon Territory, British Columbia, New Brunswick, Prince Edward Island, Alberta, Ontario, Quebec, Newfoundland, Nova Scotia, Manitoba & Saskatchewan) 
> The 10 plate Old World & Europe set (Iran, Cuba, Turkey, The Netherlands, Denmark, Portugal, Monaco, Egypt, Malta & Switzerland)


----------



## MagicRat (Sep 4, 2012)

I was shagged out in 1961...

I was still in my FATHERS balls back then!


----------



## Sulley (Sep 4, 2012)

Yea i was a 1957 kid myself but its cool to learn about these plate even though there not real bicycle plates there still cool.  Sulley


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Sep 5, 2012)

I love these small plates and have collected and put one on each of my old bicycles with the correct year.


----------



## Sulley (Sep 5, 2012)




----------

